# Opposite of the Australian Bush



## Coco (Jul 27, 2011)

I have absolutely enjoyed looking at the fantastic scenery – beaches, oceans, Australian bushes, & California trails. Beautiful!

I thought I would post Coco and her friend Hailey’s play-date at the cottage. Quite opposite from the Australian bushes. 

I am looking forward to a warm spring☺


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Cute doggies!

We got some fresh snow over night here in Toronto. Mischa loves it, but I'm ready and waiting for summertime.


----------



## Coco (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks Mischa - they are tonnes of fun. 
I was in Toronto last week. It has been a mild winter. However, I agree - I am looking forward to warm weather, open water and grass!


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

warm winter for us in N.east very little snow ...Makes for muddy dogs.mid Feb.and we have a muddy yard and six feet to clean.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey keep up with the pics. We don't get a lot of snow close to where i live, so I love to see the V's making Snowdogs!!!!


----------



## Coco (Jul 27, 2011)

Dear Ozkar!
Snow is fun – she is sooooo tired when she gets in. After a day or weekend at the cottage she sleeps and trains well! LOL.

I absolutely love the Australia pics and your blog is awesome. I cannot wait to travel ‘down under” – I almost went attended university for my post grad in Australia.

Happy to oblige with northern Ontario snowy weather pics. Love Coco and love photos!

Here are some this weekend.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey, what is the Ring that she has in her mouth in the 2nd last pic??? She is a hunny!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ozkar answer 2 your ? is- Coco is letting his owners run off lead!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

;D Thanks!! ;D


----------



## Coco (Jul 27, 2011)

LOL. ;D. Yes - every once in a while she lets me go free! 

She found the 'missing' skipping toy (children's toy) in the snow and dragged it around for hours.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

It's hard to get my dog on snow. 99% the areas where it snows are located inside National parks which do not allow dogs. But If conditions are right, I know of a State forest where I might get some this winter. I'll be keeping an eye on the charts for it as I would love to see how they do with snow


----------

